# Setting Clock on Radio



## viking100 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nissan Micra K13 Forum 

I am recently a new owner of an X-trail and am totally pleased with my purchase

2006 Bonivista here (Black)

The only glitch i have not been able to figure out is setting the time on my stereo. For what ever reason it is not giving me the option to set clock when i flick through the Menu. Bass/Treble/Balance/Fade but no clock as stated in manual. Is there a reset or a turn clock on off function i am not seeing?

Love this site too - and i can see why people love their X-Trails
Blair Winnipeg Canada


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

If you are talking about the clock on the DVD display then.....

Audio display model
1. Turn the audio unit on by pushing the “PWR”
button.
2. Push the “MENU” button until the display
indicates the clock adjustment mode.
If the “CLOCK OFF” is indicated on the display,
push the “TUNE” button to change the mode
to “CLOCK ON”. Then push the “MENU” button
The time indicator will flash.
3. Push the “SEEK TRACK” button to adjust
the hour.
Push the “TUNE” button to adjust the
minute.
Pushing the , buttons will advance
and , buttons will turn back
the time.
4. Push the “MENU” button to finish the
adjustment.


----------



## viking100 (Feb 17, 2010)

*clock set*

well this is my issue - i follow the manual - but it does not give me a clock setting on the stereo - does not say if it is on or off - just the other options bass treble etc.

I am starting to think it may not be an optionon my stereo - weird though


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

viking100 said:


> well this is my issue - i follow the manual - but it does not give me a clock setting on the stereo - does not say if it is on or off - just the other options bass treble etc.
> 
> I am starting to think it may not be an optionon my stereo - weird though


are you hitting the menu button more than once as "mgfiest" suggested?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

if the clock is on the stereo face... the steps I have said should work!!!


----------



## viking100 (Feb 17, 2010)

*setting clock on radio*

I am following the manual - word for word - but there is no clock showing on the face of radio and hitting the menu button several times - but there is no option for clock.

I know it sounds weird - should be straight forward - but not giving me a clock option what so ever????

Thanks for trying to help:givebeer:


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

if you do not have a clock on the radio... then you have not clock to adjust.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

little piece of Zen for you right there...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mgfiest said:


> if you do not have a clock on the radio... then you have not clock to adjust.


Interesting concept, must try to remember that!!


----------



## Kambah Critter (Feb 16, 2015)

On my 2003 ST T30 X-Trail the radio is called SY702, this is printed to the right hand side of the number 6 button. 
Turn the ignition to ACC, turning the radio on. 
Press and hold both 'AUDIO' and 'AS' simultaneously for 3 seconds. Clock display will start flashing. 
Release 'AUDIO' and 'AS'
'1' button advances the hours.
'2' button advances the minutes.
When you're finished setting the clock, press 'AUDIO' to lock the time in. 

People with arrogant answers need to learn a few things, like Nissan use more than one model of radio. Ant


----------

